# Look at this cutie, Possum is her name



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Miss Possum is a 3 month old girl that we just got out of a Los Angeles Animal Control yesterday. She is a cutie, but has a health issue. Thats why we have her and hope to help her and find a great home for her. Bronwyne has her as a foster. She is at the vets with her now and we hope to have some answers soon. She is just a bundle of love though and such a happy girl. Far too young to have been in an A.C.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*The vet told us that Possum was born with no anus and would live a life of misery with her stool just falling out continueously. She would have constant infections and before long her entire rectum, bowel would prolapse with no Sphincter muscle or anus to hold it in. We had to send this precious little soul back to God today. What a total heart break for all of us. 

*Edie, Bronwyne, and I, are heartbroken. I just found out. Edie, and I, both cried for this precious little soul.
Thanks to Edie, and Bronwyne, our little possum had one lovely day of love, and freedom. 

Rest In Peace, you sweet little lamb. Although your time, in this world, was so short, you will never be forgotten.
I am crying a million tears, as I type. We tried, honey. I'm so sorry. 

I ask for special prayers for Edie, and Bronwyne. They are especially devastated. 

We love you Possum. Run Free, and healthy, at the bridge, sweetheart.

[attachment=55230ossum.jpg]

</span></span></span>


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, how sad. Such a precious little one - to look at her, you wouldn't know anything was wrong.....

I'm sorry.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry. Bless you all for trying to save her.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry for little Possum and those of you who had a part in her life. I've heard of that
defect one other time. It's heartbreaking and just no way to fix it.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww RIP she was a cutie!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

What a heartbreaking story. Poor baby! Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm am so so sorry. I don't know how you guys do it. I'm crying a river as I type. Thank you for trying to help this poor baby. I'm so sorry for your tears as well.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, how heartbreaking. :crying:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:smcry: Poor baby. I'm so sorry she couldn't be helped & so sorry for the pain of letting her go. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry. This really is heartbreaking.
:grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

this happened to my friends yorkie and it was a nightmare - the breeder sent her the dog and the mom had bit her tail off and affected the anus and it was a mess- the breeder sent her the dog like this and then offered her another puppy - we were all upset that the breeder would send a puppy like this  -- she had to put him down as well and was heart broken - I am so sorry


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry. How awful for everyone involved. Thank you for showing sweet Possum a day of love, care and freedom. Bless you all. RIP sweet little Possum.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you for being there to show Possum love at the end of her all too short life. She is playing now with the rest of our precious angels.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

This is so heartbreaking........she looks so healthy and playful running in the yard. I am so sorry Deb and the other women that work so hard to give these precious ones life. RIP Little Possum. :crying: :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:crying: :crying: :crying: RIP, Possum, and know that you were loved, sweet baby :wub: ...


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

WOW this really affected me! RIP sweet little Possum. :smcry: :crying:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry. RIP Possum


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how heartbreaking!! I'm sooo sorry!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh man, that is so sad.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that just breaks my heart...how awful...sweet little dog.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh this is so sad... but I do feel a sense of peace knowing this precious little one didn't die.... unwanted/unloved ...in the Animal Control shelter! She got to know the loving hands and hearts of you precious people in rescue, and even if for such a short time, she knew true love and that's what she took with her on her journey!

RIP sweet angel!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 24 2009, 07:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809431


> *The vet told us that Possum was born with no anus and would live a life of misery with her stool just falling out continueously. She would have constant infections and before long her entire rectum, bowel would prolapse with no Sphincter muscle or anus to hold it in. We had to send this precious little soul back to God today. What a total heart break for all of us.
> 
> *Edie, Bronwyne, and I, are heartbroken. I just found out. Edie, and I, both cried for this precious little soul.
> Thanks to Edie, and Bronwyne, our little possum had one lovely day of love, and freedom.
> ...


Oh, I do so hate to hear this. You ladies did make the right decision though. Her one day of love was a blessing. God bless all of you. :bysmilie: :wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

How heartbreaking...


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

This is so, so sad and unfair. :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: That poor baby. :bysmilie: 

RIP, Possum. :grouphug: :grouphug: I know you will be missed.

(((Prayers for Edie and Bronwyne)))


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhh, I am so sorry and heartbroken for all of you. Precious Possum, Rest in Peace sweet baby.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

R.I.P. sweet little Possum :smcry:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh how sad...I am at work reading this with tears streaming down my face. RIP little one.


----------

